# Aquarium Aquaponic System



## Adam Aquaponic (Nov 18, 2010)

I have decided to show everyone here that you can do pretty much any application using Aquaponics.. here I've used a 65 gallon tank and about 45 great looking fish.. tried to fit together a grow bed that was sufficient enough to hold about 30-40 leafy greens while still look relatively presentable in any home... check out my blog where i've tried a few other ways with Aquaponics, one time with a rain barrel and this spring coming I'm going for a greenhouse application containing a 1000L tank with edible fish and 3 large grow beds.. follow all my progress here.. http://ats-aquaponics.blogspot.com/

thanks!

adam


----------



## Adam Aquaponic (Nov 18, 2010)

*Picture Update!*

Things are finally starting to come together and the leafy greens are really taking off!


----------



## Adam Aquaponic (Nov 18, 2010)

*Picture Update*

Plant progress in all its glory... and remember i'm just using tiny fish here...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Adam Aquaponic said:


> Plant progress in all its glory... and remember i'm just using tiny fish here...


An earthworm? How does that thing survive in an aquaponic set up?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

solarz said:


> An earthworm? How does that thing survive in an aquaponic set up?


Because the tank floods and drains the worm won't drown in there. It'll stay moist and take care of any fish solids that are pumped into the grow bed. I have seen and read online worms multiplying in such a setup.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Adam,

Nice setup going there. You might wanna eye candy the inside of the tank with some fake plants or say something like flame moss or java moss to give it a nice look. Sure the live plants will take a bit of the nitrates away from the growbed but you aving the livebearer fish in there will have more fish over time as they get jiggy jiggy and thus more nitrates 

BTW the fish close up pic looks like a fish big bang.


----------



## Adam Aquaponic (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks guys... 

worms can absorb oxygen through their skin and hold it for periods of time.. so they do quite well in this type of setup... i have about 18 in there right now

they're actually thriving quite well.. just the other day one popped its head from the surface... as soon as i came close to him he dove right back into the hydroton.. almost like the strength of a snake darting back into the woods..


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

What greens do you have growing in there right now?


----------



## Adam Aquaponic (Nov 18, 2010)

check out my blog for all the updated pics!

I currently have Basil, Oak Leaf Lettuce, Buttercrunch, Rocket, Red Speckle Romaine, Lola Rosa, Radish Leaf, Arugula and tried some Asparagus.. we'll see how that goes indoors, Asparagus is perennial, but takes about 2-3 seasons before its ready to harvest!


----------

